# nap problem when pressing plastisol transfers



## JALAPENO INK (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I have been a big fan of t-shirt forums for a while now. I finally ran into a problem that we dont know how to fix. We are currently doing some plastisol transfers on the sleeves of Gildan ultra cotton shirts. We are using a hat press to do this. We are experiencing a problem with the nap of the fabric being flattened by the press(making a noticable impression around the print). We have adjusted the temp and the pressure, but with the same results. We have one in the wash right now to see if it will washout. These shirts are going to be sold on the retail end and cant wash everyone of them.
Anybody have an idea of how to fix this problem...

BE GOOD
Darrell
Jalapeno Ink


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Humidity will swell the fibers and fix the problem. You can either wait a day (depending upon how humid your environment is) or throw them in a dryer for 15 minutes with a damp wash cloth.


----------



## JALAPENO INK (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello Rick,
It took a lot af time to figure this one out. What we ended up doing was to spray the sleeve with a light mist water and let them dry. I agree with the humidity factor as we live near Lake Tahoe Ca. When it gets cold here the humidity goes down quite a bit, and when we prepress the shirt that takes even more out. I do think we will try the wash rag though, It would seem to go a little faster given the amount of shirts that needed to be done.
THANKS!!!
Darrell
JALAPENO INK


----------

